# Omega Constellation Megasonic 720hz



## ecallaghan (Jan 6, 2009)

I need to get my watch serviced and am contemplating selling...would people recommend I get it fully restored by the company in Essex...and any ideas how much that might be?

have a few pics...poor quality I am afraid but you can see the scuffs on the glass.
















Thanks

Edward


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi there I think you will find that Omega no longer service these watches but you have come to the right place we hve a member who is an expert with these watches and if it only needs a service hes your man. With a rare watch watch like this one parts might be more difficult anyway the man you need to get in touch with is Paul Wirdnam (Silver Hawk) He will probably read this post and give you his email address


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Not having used STS, someone else will have to give rough idea of cost :blink:


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

I have never had a restoration with STS.

However, I did recently have my Omega f300hz serviced there and it cost Â£221.

For that I got a new glass, seals and winder and they also tidied up the case a bit.

A 30 day turn-around time.

Hope that helps.

Ian


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Unfortunately I suspect that a Megasonic will cost more to repair / restore than a f300 as it's a much rarer movement and parts are scarce. Tom (Dickstar) is your man when it comes to STS prices as he's had a few restored there, I'm sure he'll reply soon.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

STS won't touch them i am afraid.

But, a refurb and crystal wuld be easily available elsewhere if you can get it going right.

I could have a look for you, no promises, as they can be troublesome and parts are hard to find.

Although i do have a couple of NOS movements knocking about.... 

Regards


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

KEITHT said:


> Although i do have a couple of NOS movements knocking about....


I wouldn't be surprised if you were the only person on earth who could say that.

What else have you got lurking in your cupboards??? :huh:

(Happy New Year, by the way. )


----------



## ecallaghan (Jan 6, 2009)

Would anyone have an idea on value? No box etc...


----------

